# 30cm Cube journal...



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

If I were a fish, that's where I'd want to live. 

Your layout is simple, yet my eyes never seem to get bored looking at it. I hope to see updates on this as it grows. Did you build this tank?


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

cintamas said:


> If I were a fish, that's where I'd want to live.
> 
> Your layout is simple, yet my eyes never seem to get bored looking at it. I hope to see updates on this as it grows. Did you build this tank?


Hi cintamas,
Thanks for your reply...glad you like it if you were a fish .

I build this tank about one year ago for a dedicated cryptocoryne tank, but I gave up of that idea, because I already had one.










Today I add few small plantlets of bolbitis heudeloti to the cube.


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

Started to add some ferts to the tank. Macronutrients (NPK) are diy. Micronutrients belong to Tropica AquaCare and bought as well a small bottle of Seachem Excel.

Looking back to the tank it looks pretty ''funny'' and almost bare. Will add more plants tomorrow.

Need to find a decent grade pea size gravel to give a better transition between pebbles and sand. If I fail on that search, I will simply pour more sand on top of it.


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

Made a small adjustament putting a few more anubias at the base of the root and some sand between pebbles...







.


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

Yesterday I added the first member of the clean up crew... Atya Gabonensis or 'Vampire shrimp'.
Although looks scary it's a very peacefull invertebrate.


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am just getting into Nano Planted tanks(only bought the tank) and this is inspirational.  Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

sweet vamp! 
any pics of the tank, shrimp?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks cool especialy since I havent seen many desgins like it.


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,
3 weeks passed since I set up the cube. 
Plants are growing slowly but nicely, without any major concerns.
Because I didn't have a specfic clean up crew to clean and remove debris from the plants leaves, I decided to add a small colony of red cherry shrimp.









The filter shrimp aka vampire shrimp it's very nice sight, since it likes to move pebbles and gravel around to get some cover and hide when it feels threatened.









This is how the cube looks like after 3 weeks.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice clean scape. I love it!


----------



## DCMarathoner (Sep 10, 2009)

Mind if I asked where did you get that light setup?


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Nice clean scape. I love it!


Thanks. Glad you like it.



DCMarathoner said:


> Mind if I asked where did you get that light setup?


It's a Boyu lighting system. For what I know a few very known brands from Germany, use their products but they stick their own labels. 
Why should I pay 3x more, when I can use the same product a lot cheaper.

You can find it on ebay, from Hong Kong. Just look for Boyu luminaires or lighting systems.


----------



## DCMarathoner (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I have heard of Boyu. I will definitely check it out on eBay.




jose faria said:


> Thanks. Glad you like it.
> 
> 
> It's a Boyu lighting system. For what I know a few very known brands from Germany, use their products but they stick their own labels.
> ...


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Simplicity and elegance. What a great scape, very peaceful to look at. I love that you went with a river sand substrate rather than something uniform in color like Aquasoil. The smooth stones are fabulous too.


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

TsuRyuu said:


> Simplicity and elegance. What a great scape, very peaceful to look at. I love that you went with a river sand substrate rather than something uniform in color like Aquasoil. The smooth stones are fabulous too.


Hi,
Thanks for your kind words...

Small update...
Lately I'm not having the usual free time to take care of my tanks, properly and one of the results, it's a filthy tank with glass not looking that good :tongue: :redface:.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice tank! What is the size of that vampire shrimp? 
Randy


----------



## jose faria (Jun 5, 2009)

Randy Lau said:


> Nice tank! What is the size of that vampire shrimp?
> Randy


Hi Randy,
The shrimp has nearly 7cm or 2.5 inches... but it can double it's size!!!


----------

